# Please help!!



## Mr. Tinkletoes (Jul 8, 2010)

So a couple days ago I went out to get my very first tarantula seeing as it was my birthday and it was all I really wanted. I took a liking to a smaller Pink-Toed tarantula. As a beginner and seeing as how everything was so goddamn expensive, I purchased it a big enough tank, some foliage (not a whole lot mind you), a small shelter to hide in and a water dish. Not to forget, crickets. Now I like spiders enough that I will pick them up and examine them, so I went right ahead and picked up the little guy when I brought him home. 

The first day he was fine, he had his legs spread out and he lazed around his foliage. But yesterday and today he has been very still and has his legs hugging his body as if he were dead/dying. 

I also bought him a heat lamp and I've left in on for a number of hours. He seems to sort of react to it by moving his legs a little every so often but he still seems very "uncomfortable". 

I really really really don't want a death on my first tarantula and I want to revive him quick. I will be going out to purchase a spray bottle today to mist the tank in hopes of getting something positive out of him. 

He won't eat his cricket at all or even react to it. I thought it may be molting but I really doubt that for some reason. I also feel that he may have just been overwhelmed by being picked up so often and so soon. 

If anybody has any ideas I would really really appreciate and I will do anything to make my little buddy happy again.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 8, 2010)

Wait , you picked up a tarantula in Canada ? Or do you mean you bought him and brung him home ? Cause ts dont live in Canada , unless its in a enclosure


----------



## Mr. Tinkletoes (Jul 8, 2010)

No no, I bought him at a pet store.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok . Post a pic . It will help .


----------



## NikiP (Jul 8, 2010)

Turn off the heat lamp, room temps will be just fine. You don't want to bake it.

Remove the crickets. If a tarantula doesn't eat them within about 24hrs, remove them. Give it maybe a week or so to settle & try again. They can go very long periods of times (like months) without eating. Be sure to give it a bottle cap with water & mist the sides. As long as is has water, it should be fine.

For right now, don't touch it. The legs pressed up could just be a sign of stress. Tarantulas for the most part aren't to be cuddled like a kitten. I'm not anti-holding them, i'm anti-holding them a ton. I've handled mine twice since I got it last month & both time were just to move it during tank maintenance within the first couple of days.


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jul 8, 2010)

Post pictures and we could get a better idea of what is going on. Also, tarantulas don't need heat lamps.

^^^
Beat me to it Niki


----------



## Julia (Jul 8, 2010)

Sounds almost like he has his legs hugging his body because of the heat lamp.  Not only do they not need heat lamps, they don't like light.  He might be shielding himself from both the heat (if it's too hot) AND the light.  

So yes, remove the light (as others have mentioned), and post a picture of your setup.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 8, 2010)

The temps are probably fine right now where you won't need a heat source, but depending on how low you let it get during the winter, you may want to revive the lamp (although a heat mat is probably the better option).

For right now, I'd remove the lamp as already suggested.

The way you describe the spider doesn't indicate (to me) that there's any real issue at hand, unless your setup isn't something it likes.  As others have suggested, a picture of the setup and of the spider would be helpful.  You mentioned you have a water dish, so I assume it's got water in it.  Is the substrate wet or dry?


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 8, 2010)

Honestly, it sounds like your spider is just being normal.  Pink Toes have a habit of hugging their legs in close to their bodies, to make themselves seem smaller.  

2 suggestions.  

1) take all the plants out, and wash them, if you haven't already.  You want to make sure there are no pesticides on them (for obvious reasons)

2) regularly mist the glass near where your spider is hanging out.  I usually gently mist a little bit directly on the spider as well with Pink Toes... they will drink the water droplets off of their legs.  Some people will disagree with this... because your spider will not like the initial misting, but I find it a good way to ensure they are drinking.

Some tarantulas take a while to get settled, so don't worry about it not eating.  Let it settle in a little bit, and start to web and get comfortable.  Also, your artificial heat sources aren't really necessary in the summer.  If your house gets down to the lower 60s or into 50s consistently in the winter, I'd suggest using them.  Prolonged exposure to lower temperatures in the winter will eventually kill your spider.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 8, 2010)

wow... everyone jumped on that heatlamp thing... huh?

A lot of the supplies that a petstore will sell you (especially chains like petco) are really unnecessary.


----------



## Mr. Tinkletoes (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is his setup so far, I still need to add some bark and I still haven't gotten a spray bottle.






Here is my pink-toe, looking miserable and making me miserable.






Thank-you for all the replies so far, it makes me feel a little more optimistic.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 8, 2010)

proper_tea said:


> Honestly, it sounds like your spider is just being normal.  Pink Toes have a habit of hugging their legs in close to their bodies, to make themselves seem smaller.
> 
> 2 suggestions.
> 
> ...


Your right about that . Avics (pretty much all) are never in the open with their legs sprawled out . They usually hide , with their legs scrunches up . My versicolor female is in her web right now , with her legs scrunched up . Everyday . And she is healthy . I mist her substrate , moss , sides of cage , her , and the plants and web . Pretty much the WHOLE enclosure . And feed her every week or so with 2 or 3 crickets . Avicularia is a very good species to tong feed . To me at least .


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, that's a death curl.  Get that spider in an ICU right away.

Also, next time, don't buy spiders from the pet shop - this is a perfect example of a very malnourished, sickly spider that they sell without giving two craps about.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 8, 2010)

Magnifisht said:


> Here is his setup so far, I still need to add some bark and I still haven't gotten a spray bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry , but your t is in tarantula heaven  Better luck next time  Sorry about your loss


----------



## Mr. Tinkletoes (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh and the substrate is dry. I will mist it asap.


----------



## Mr. Tinkletoes (Jul 8, 2010)

I forgot to mention, I did put some water droplets directly on him, not enough to harm him though.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 8, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Im sorry , but your t is in tarantula heaven  Better luck next time  Sorry about your loss


Please just stop posting.  You have *no way of knowing* whether that spider is actually alive or not.  All we can tell from the picture is that it's in a death curl.  That's *it*.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 8, 2010)

Magnifisht said:


> Oh and the substrate is dry. I will mist it asap.





Magnifisht said:


> I forgot to mention, I did put some water droplets directly on him, not enough to harm him though.


I'll say again:  Put the spider in an ICU.


----------



## Mr. Tinkletoes (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay well we turned off the heat lamp 30 minutes ago and he appears to be not so curled up. He still has his legs closed in but not as much as the picture I had posted earlier. I guess it's better to not listen to a guy who's terrified of tarantula's when buying accessories for the tank.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you going to put it in an ICU?


----------



## Shell (Jul 8, 2010)

As already said, get him into an ICU and then leave him be.


----------



## Mr. Tinkletoes (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright I've read your posts about putting my Pink Toe in ICU. But can you elaborate? I'm new to all of this and I'm not sure where I would be able to take a spiders who's in trouble.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 8, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Please just stop posting.  You have *no way of knowing* whether that spider is actually alive or not.  All we can tell from the picture is that it's in a death curl.  That's *it*.


Man , people are getting sick of you . I was just stating a fact . Yeah , a ICU would work . Theres still hope if you put him in a ICU . I said that because a death curl simply means *death* . Someone already had to get booted off this site for getting mad at you . I dont want to be another and im not gonna , but your getting on my nerves . And I know im getting on your nerves , but I have the right to post on AB . Your not a moderator .


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 8, 2010)

Magnifisht said:


> Alright I've read your posts about putting my Pink Toe in ICU. But can you elaborate? I'm new to all of this and I'm not sure where I would be able to take a spiders who's in trouble.


An ICU is a hospital for them pretty much . Its gives them moisture so they can regain hydraulic pressure . Find a container (not big . a deli container .) and put about 3 damp / moist paper towels in there . And a water dish so it can drink . Leave it for about a day in there in a dark , quiet place , and check up on him . With me , ICU's work very well


----------



## Shell (Jul 8, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Man , people are getting sick of you . I was just stating a fact . .


As already pointed out, what you said was far from "fact." Maybe you should speak for yourself, there is only one person I'm currently getting sick of here, and it's not Joe.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 8, 2010)

Magnifisht said:


> Alright I've read your posts about putting my Pink Toe in ICU. But can you elaborate? I'm new to all of this and I'm not sure where I would be able to take a spiders who's in trouble.


Here's a link on how to make an ICU:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=171487



smallara98 said:


> Man , people are getting sick of you . I was just stating a fact *(1)*. Yeah , a ICU would work . Theres still hope if you put him in a ICU . I said that because a death curl simply means *death (2)* . Someone already had to get booted off this site for getting mad at you*(3)* . I dont want to be another and im not gonna , but your getting on my nerves . And I know im getting on your nerves , but I have the right to post on AB *(4)*. Your not a moderator .


1) No, you weren't.  You were stating what you _thought_, and what you _thought_ is completely wrong and may result in a dead spider if the OP listened to you and just disposed of it.

2) No, it doesn't.  Death is the end result if it isn't handled the proper way, and sometimes yes, it's the end result regardless.  However, it does *not* 'quite simply mean death'.

3) That person was booted for blatantly disregarding this forum's rules.

4) As long as you will be posting here, I will be right behind you, correcting all the misinformation you're 'contributing' to this forum.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 8, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Man , people are getting sick of you . I was just stating a fact . Yeah , a ICU would work . Theres still hope if you put him in a ICU . I said that because a death curl simply means *death* . Someone already had to get booted off this site for getting mad at you . I dont want to be another and im not gonna , but your getting on my nerves . And I know im getting on your nerves , but I have the right to post on AB . Your not a moderator .


Dude! Really? Man I just saw a lady have her Aphonopelma sp. in a full death curl.. It was like that for several days.. After an ICU and alot of patience from the lady that had the tarantula the spider is now out of the red zone and is healthy again..

Please dont sit here and say people are gettting sick of Joe.. There might be a few that are.. But there are more that are sick of you..


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 8, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Here's a link on how to make an ICU:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=171487
> 
> ...


To be honest , you are totally right about that .


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 8, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Dude! Really? Man I just saw a lady have her Aphonopelma sp. in a full death curl.. It was like that for several days.. After an ICU and alot of patience from the lady that had the tarantula the spider is now out of the red zone and is healthy again..
> 
> Please dont sit here and say people are gettting sick of Joe.. There might be a few that are.. But there are more that are sick of you..


I think I know which lady your talking about . The nanny ? I was helping her out , so were you , and lots of others . We all said put it in a ICU , and it lived and is healthy . Now we are telling the OP to put it in a ICU , and it will probably save its life .


----------



## Shell (Jul 8, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I think I know which lady your talking about . The nanny ? I was helping her out , so were you , and lots of others . We all said put it in a ICU , and it lived and is healthy . Now we are telling the OP to put it in a ICU , and it will probably save its life .


The difference here though, is that you told the OP the spider was dead, without actually knowing that. You never advised putting it in an ICU until others did.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 8, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> To be honest , you are totally right about that .


Why should he have to follow you everywhere to correct the wrong information that you are spreading? Why dont you make it simple.. Stop! Its that easy..



smallara98 said:


> I think I know which lady your talking about . The nanny ? I was helping her out , so were you , and lots of others . We all said put it in a ICU , and it lived and is healthy . Now we are telling the OP to put it in a ICU , and it will probably save its life .


Yeah it was the nanny that I am talking about.. Yeah there were some members that said put it in an ICU..

You are not telling this OP to put it in an ICU you said its in spidy heaven.. 
Dont get the OP's hopes up.. There is a chance that the spider in question here dont make it.. The ICU is just offering it a "better" chance of surviving..

The ICU could save the spiders life.. Or.. The spider could be to far gone.. It is still a 50/50 chance right now..


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 8, 2010)

I know I'm not a moderator... but I would like to suggest that out of respect to the person who just joined this site, and whose spider is in a bad way right now, that and arguing about who is getting on whose nerves right now be done through PM.


----------



## Ghostmooner (Jul 8, 2010)

Magnifisht said:


> Here is his setup so far, I still need to add some bark and I still haven't gotten a spray bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohman, that doesn't look good dude, i've noticed how tiny her abdomon is, she might be past the starvation mark, so week she can't even get up to move. also you didn't mention what substrait your using, be very carefull with that, some have pesticides in them already. whens the last time you know she drank water? as a desperation move, i'd find a clean unused sponge, and pick her up very slowly carefully, to minimize the stress, and apply a corner of the wet sponge to her mouth, and see if she trys to suck on it, if so, don't let her drink her fill, just let her take sips at a time and let it get into her system, and rehydrate her body slowly.


----------



## Draychen (Jul 8, 2010)

Ghostmooner said:


> ohman, that doesn't look good dude, i've noticed how tiny her abdomon is, she might be past the starvation mark, so week she can't even get up to move. also you didn't mention what substrait your using, be very carefull with that, some have pesticides in them already. whens the last time you know she drank water? as a desperation move, i'd find a clean unused sponge, and pick her up very slowly carefully, to minimize the stress, and apply a corner of the wet sponge to her mouth, and see if she trys to suck on it, if so, don't let her drink her fill, just let her take sips at a time and let it get into her system, and rehydrate her body slowly.


Yeah, and a medicine dropper works very well too if you hold her laying on her back. There is another version of the ICU on these forums as well.. in fact, I'm using one right now on a tarantula that became dehydrated while being shipped to me. It works WONDERS! Basically: You fill a container a bit with water, then tilt it at ~45-30 degree angle to allow the water to collect at one end and leave the rest of the container dry. Plsce the T's mouth into the water with the abdomen and book lungs away from it on the dry portion. Leave overnight. (In your situation, I'd suggest watching it like a hawk.. she's very weak)


----------



## Ghostmooner (Jul 8, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> An ICU is a hospital for them pretty much . Its gives them moisture so they can regain hydraulic pressure . Find a container (not big . a deli container .) and put about 3 damp / moist paper towels in there . And a water dish so it can drink . Leave it for about a day in there in a dark , quiet place , and check up on him . With me , ICU's work very well


yeah, try that man, aren't pink toes tropical species? your cage looked 'supah' dry dude, from the photos it didn't even look damp.
you need to keep your soil damp, yet not wet, somwhere in between. and the keep cage humid, that'll also raise up the air temp in the cage, to a more tropical setting. (I've kept scorpions) 
but yeah, do what this person sudgested right away, you don't have much time, and this is an emergancy.


----------



## bliss (Jul 8, 2010)

Magnifisht, 

An ICU would be the best route (of course, that has been concluded by this point...)

Try feeding it crickets, cut up crickets it need be.  Fluids/moisture getting into its body is priority... 

Ambient room temp should suffice, no need for a heat fixture.  A perfect temp would be around 75F

Also, do you know anything about sexing tarantulas?  By the second picture you posted (the death curl pic), could it be a mature male who has simply come to the end of his life? (most males don't live an excessive period after maturity) The smaller, more slender size of the chelicerae in the second picture made me ask... just throwing that out there as a possibility.  


(by the way, I like your name.. and the song  )


----------



## Lisa Gayle 713 (Jul 8, 2010)

Dude, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Fyreflye (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr. Tinkles:

How is the little fella doing now?  Is he moving at all?

I hope you found the information about setting up an ICU- if not, just use the search tab and look up 'ICU.'  

It does look like a pretty sick little spider by the pic, i do hope that he pulls through!  How big is he anyway?


----------



## Mr. Tinkletoes (Jul 9, 2010)

He wasn't very large.. By now I'm sure he's passed on as he is very limp and will not move at all. By now I feel horrible, and I basically feel like starving myself and living in an oven to see what it would feel like. I will never know what really caused his/her death, but some of the replies gave me a couple clear ideas as to what I did wrong. 

I regret listening to the toothless Steve Buschemi look-a-like at the pet store who couldn't even go near the tarantula's without crapping himself. Next time, I will know to consult in the real experts, which is everybody at this board. I am sorry and I hope this wasn't too offensive as I never meant for this to happen. It hit me hard enough even though I had only had him for three or so days. 

I will now learn from my mistakes and hopefully spawn enough slings to supply my own tarantula shop. I love these little critters so much already and I know that I will get it right the second time around, even if it costs me an arm and a leg. 

For now, I guess I will scope out a new Pink Toe to take his place and grow to be old and still very healthy. Thank-you for all your help.

RIP Kyuss Tinkletoes.


----------



## PitViper (Jul 9, 2010)

sorry for your loss, and you really cant listen to 80% of the petstores out there, I lost my first two tarantulas to misinformed petstores, in which I than discovered this forum(so at least some good came out of it) and now have 50+ healthy tarantulas, can you post a picture of the entire enclosure, so we could see a little bit better and offer some more suggestions.

-T.J.


----------



## NikiP (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up over it. Until you know know you need to find help elsewhere, most people don't realize just how wrong pet store info can be. 

Just learn learn from this rather then make the same mistakes again, then your T's death won't be meaningless


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Julia (Jul 9, 2010)

Aww...   Very sorry for your loss.  You come across as someone who is genuinely interested in learning all about how these critters live and function.  You'll do just fine next time. 

Now go, Young Jedi....and scour the For Sale section of these boards for your new ward.  (Stay away from pet stores, ok?)


----------



## belljar77 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your little one. But you learned alot from the experience, even though the situation sucked. Just wait, you'll be cruising the FS section soon, compiling a wishlist of ridiculous proportions. Good luck!


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 9, 2010)

Julia said:


> Now go, Young Jedi....and scour the For Sale section of these boards for your new ward.  (Stay away from pet stores, ok?)


There are also a number of members on these boards from Spokane.  You might want to contact them and see if they might want to sell you something, or  can suggest where you can get something locally.

Sorry to hear about your loss... but seriously... if Steve Buscemi was selling me a spider, I'd be temped to listen to him too.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 9, 2010)

i live a few hours from spokane, im sure i havnt seen all the petstores there, but the few i have seen i would not recommend for tarantulas.  your best bet is to find some nice juvie/subadult t's on these boards.  they can be fairly cheap and with over night shipping being 20-30 bucks you usually come out cheaper or really close to the petstore prices, and you get a much healthier t.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

proper_tea said:


> but seriously... if Steve Buscemi was selling me a spider, I'd be temped to listen to him too.


that's awesome! and so true.


----------



## Fyreflye (Jul 9, 2010)

You can't take this too personally- you went by the only information given to you, and you did try to do the best for your spider.  I am very sorry to hear that he didn't make it through.  

I agree that you should give it another go.  Do you think that you will look for another A. avic, or will you try something different?  Consider getting a few slings (spiderlings)!  It is fun to watch them grow.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry to get off topic , but I live in Granite Falls . . . Thats pretty close to you . Have you ever wanted a N. chromatus before ? And tarantulas.com lives in seattle , and if you live close by , you get direct discounts .


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 9, 2010)

Where are you guys getting Washington from?  The OP lives in Canada...


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 9, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Where are you guys getting Washington from?  The OP lives in Canada...


what ? theres a place in Canada called Spokane ? Hahaha . Thats awesome . Theres a city in WA Spokane .


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 9, 2010)

Ack...

This was my fault.  I saw Ghostmooners reply that included a repost of the OP's pics, and at a quick glance thought Ghostmooner (who lives in Spokane) was the OP.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 9, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> what ? theres a place in Canada called Spokane ? Hahaha . Thats awesome . Theres a city in WA Spokane .


If there is, that's not where the OP is from...

Location: Sask, Canada

smallara - Don't you think it's a bit inappropriate for your mood to be 'Hung over' considering you're 12?

On another note, I was about to go take a nap, but then you started posting.  No rest for the wicked, I guess.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 9, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> If there is, that's not where the OP is from...
> 
> Location: Sask, Canada


see my post above... my fault


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 9, 2010)

proper_tea said:


> see my post above... my fault


I saw it, no big deal.  Just trying to help smallara to not be so confused. :}


----------



## CAK (Jul 9, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I saw it, no big deal.  Just trying to help smallara to not be so confused. :}


Easy Joe, he is hung over today.  :barf:


----------



## Hobo (Jul 9, 2010)

OP, you can try getting them online...
much better than trying to get a sickly one from a petstore while they cram heaters, UVB lights, misters and the like down our throats!

They're listed in one of the stickies in the Canadian board (which I see you're already a member of.. good show!) - you should check 'em out. Also, some Canadian members might be selling adult avics and I know there are a few who are selling some slings at the moment in the Canadian sell boards.

Sorry about your spider, and hope you find a new "twinkletoe"!


----------



## Saf (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Must be horrible to lose your (birthday present) pet so soon after getting her home. 

My A. avic didn't last long either. It was my first T, many years ago, and he probably stuck around for about 6 months, and one day for no apparent reason, decided to check out of life. 

Seems to happen with Avics, hence we have the term "S.A.D.S" (Sudden Avic Death Syndrome).

I hope it doesn't put you off like it did me for many years. I blamed myself, thinking I must've have done something wrong, and only recently got back into tarantula keeping.

They are amazing pets, and when well cared for (and with a little luck into the equation) can stick with you for many years.

Hope you get another one soon, and enjoy it's company for many happy years.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 9, 2010)

CAK said:


> Easy Joe, he is hung over today.  :barf:


Lmao . I asked my brother , what I am in one word right there and then , and he told me to close my eyes , and picked that . He wanted to see what would happen and what sort of comments . Apperantly it worked  Hold on ill change it . And Joe , you can get your rest . No need not to right ? Hold on ill change the status .


----------



## B8709 (Jul 9, 2010)

The OPs T probably died of dehydration because it's abdomen looks small. The heat lamp probably didn't help any. Plus you should have bought a spray bottle while you were buying the tarantula. It's not really your fault since you're new and you tried your best, but this genus is sensitive and can die pretty easily.



smallara98 said:


> Im sorry , but your t is in tarantula heaven  Better luck next time  Sorry about your loss


While I understand you were trying to be nice, when a tarantula is in a death curl, you can't know for sure it's gone from that picture. Saying that it's "went to heaven" (implying that it's dead) means the OP could have disposed of it without putting it in ICU and having it possibly recover. That's why Joe replied the way he did and it was a legit response. Just be a little bit more careful, smallara. We don't want a live T going to waste, do we?


----------



## Red Beard (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you know if that was/is a mature male?


----------



## Mr. Tinkletoes (Jul 9, 2010)

I never got to finding out what sex it was.


----------



## Red Beard (Jul 9, 2010)

Unless it has already been disposed of, you might be albe to get a few opinions by posting a picture of the pedipalps. 

It is not unheard of for a pet shop to sell mature males that only have a short time to live no matter how you care for them.


----------



## ikarus_black (Jul 9, 2010)

*Icu!!!!*



Mr. Tinkletoes said:


> I never got to finding out what sex it was.


For the moment, forget about the sex of the spider... and just go ahead with the ICU.... it will help the Tarantula, that is a fact!!!

and if you dont know how to make one, here is a video from RBC's channel on youtube [i dont own this video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kegSrK99RRI


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 9, 2010)

ikarus_black said:


> For the moment, forget about the sex of the spider... and just go ahead with the ICU.... it will help the Tarantula, that is a fact!!!
> 
> and if you dont know how to make one, here is a video from RBC's channel on youtube [i dont own this video]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kegSrK99RRI


Actually, he has already been directed on how to make an ICU, and he has also said that the spider has died.


----------

